# Terminal. Text background color.



## GoldenredDragon (May 30, 2011)

Hello,

I tried googling, and the search function for this forum after finding it, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for.

I got thousands (ok, maybe only a couple tens) of topics about how to change the background color of the terminal, and separately, how to change the text color in the terminal. Those feats I've already managed to achieve. Now I'm looking for something new :

Is it possible to have text have it's own background ? Something like all text being "overlined". In a sense, each character would be it's own personal color (anywhere from white to red, going through yellow and blue, but no darks, nor any blacks) and the background of all characters would be black. And the tricky part, the terminal window itself would be fully transparent.

So in a sense, only when there is text written is there a background.

Now that I hope I've made myself understood... is there a way to achieve this ?

By the way, I'm using mostly a bash shell, so if it is possible through a .bashrc file, or .bashcolors something, then do tell ! 

To summarize :
"text background" => black
"text color" => whatever (white, color palette from vim, lscolors, ...)
"background color" => transparent

G.R.D. (Hope it was clear)


----------



## MisterMe (May 30, 2011)

Terminal/Window Settings...


----------



## GoldenredDragon (May 30, 2011)

MisterMe said:


> Terminal/Window Settings...



EXACTLY what I was expecting as an answer, and proves the fact that I wasn't clear enough... 

This is what I currently have as a terminal window. (with some random 'ls' commands to have some text up on screen)

What I'm trying to achieve is where all text parts of the terminal have a black background, and the non-text parts have a transparent background (as in totally).

This would make all text have an opaque background, enabling reading whatever the wallpaper I have, while still keeping the esthetics of a clean computer screen, having only the wallpaper showing through.

Do be pedantic, I just have a cosmetic problem with the current transparency setup. I'd like to put it at 0% (current 50%), but then the text gets hard to read depending on the desktop picture I have. Whereas if all text had it's own background color, then I'd be fine. (and happier)

G.R.D. (Is it clear this time ?)

PS: By the way, is there any way to remove the top bar of the terminal window ? It doesn't bring me anything, and if it didn't exist, I'd have more screen for practical purposes. What of all applications top bar that only hosts the name, might it be disabled ?


----------



## artov (Jun 8, 2011)

Have you check Lion? One it its 250 new features is new Terminal.App. It seems to have features you like.


----------

